# ICE CREAM



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I love chocolate chip cookie dough!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

of all topics, you choose ice cream ... INTERESTING!

anyway, i have to second the whole cookie dough thing . . . its only my ALL TIME FAV!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....i love the brain freezes you get from eating any ice cream to fast...arghhhh! BRAIN FREEZE


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I love chocolate chip cookie dough!!


 That is bomb. Ben and Jerrys. I also I like Hagen daz vanila and milk chocolate with almonds.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like the hagen daz with Orio cookies in, I also like mint-choc-chip, strawberry, ond orange sorbet.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am with Karen, Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough all the way!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ok... lets not talk about the ice cream cones... its the flavor were talking about... just so this thread doesnt go wrong when jonas and innes show up.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

damn innes is already here.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> ok... lets not talk about the ice cream cones... its the flavor were talking about... just so this thread doesnt go wrong when jonas and innes show up.


 Too slow, too late, too bad, to no avail, muhahahahaha


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it is only Judazzz and USMC*sPiKeY* who like cones.

(I think they use it as a metaphore for their Prince Alberts







)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ahhh you guys!! Prince Alberts!! Now there's something Ive never heard being used like that!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my fav flavor is called Karen...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Damn Marco take a *COLD*  shower


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lol.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Choclate Chip Cookie Dough


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

marco said:


> my fav flavor is called Karen...


 LOL


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah yeah yeah Piranha13 keep rubbing it in!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Hey marco where can i find this flavor called karen? sounds pretty good.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

only i can get it....


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

damn sounded pretty good...how much does it cost ya? $10 a night?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I didnt know such a flavor even exsisted!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

What do you think I am?!?!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thats cause you were drunk....


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Or is it marco who makes the money? If so karen must be running pretty low on it


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> What do you think I am?!?!


 a flavor


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You people are evil!!! THIS IS MY THREAD GOT THAT MY THREAD....and you guys are ruining it









I give up!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ok we can stop this now. its getting rediculas.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> What do you think I am?!?!


 .....A POST WHORE!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....i guess marco can be your post pimp!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

were post whores what did you expect. evry post in the lounge gets ruined


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think I am?!?!
> ...


 post pimp....ahahahah


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Great!! Just what Ive always wanted


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Great!! Just what Ive always wanted


really?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ahh the beauty of sarcasm...no one ever knows when your using it!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

oh well what can you do eah?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ahh the beauty of sarcasm...no one ever knows when your using it!!


 actually i knew you were being sarcastic and i was being uhhhhhh.................re-sarcastic


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

piranha13 we are now all stupider for haveing to hear that.... that completly made no sence...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Great!! Just what Ive always wanted


 ....so you want marco AND piranha13????


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

no just me and karen..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> piranha13 we are now all stupider for haveing to hear that.... that completly made no sence...


 ...nah, i think you all just went dumb for a moment....but karen'll bring you all back to normal, won't you karen?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im sure she will, shes full uf suprises...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> im sure she will, shes full uf suprises...


 ....no comment...hehe, you wanna fill her up don't you?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

no. i want to get to know her better.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

with regular


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

marco said:


> no just me and karen..


 GOOD YOU CAN HAVE HER! I NEVER LIKED POST PIMPS ANYWAY. I'M JUST A REGULAR PERSON WHO POST A LOT.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

with regular what...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im full of suprises?! How?! I thought I was predictable! Hey that "were all stupider for having heard that" line is from billy madison!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea. adam sandler is my favorit actor.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> I'M JUST A REGULAR PERSON WHO POST A LOT.


 _cough_ POST WHORE! _cough_...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

marco said:


> with regular what...


 nevermind


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > I'M JUST A REGULAR PERSON WHO POST A LOT.
> ...


 and possibly that too.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ok


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Do I look like a friggin toy you guys can pass around?! Cause if your thinking like that then I got news for you!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

:rock: hhmmm yea you do look like a toy we can all just pass around


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Do I look like a friggin toy you guys can pass around?!


 ....i'll let you comment on that one marco


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

haha marco beat you to it


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you can be my squeese toy. *squeek*squeek*


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

marco said:


> you can be my squeese toy. *squeek*squeek*


 LOL


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont *squeek* ...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

hey marco she doesn't squek she squeals...lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> hey marco she doesn't squek she squeals...lol


 ...







...all you have to do is poke in the right places


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > hey marco she doesn't squek she squeals...lol
> ...


 LOLOLOL....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

no she doesnt.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You guys are horrible!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i know Karen... there horrible ,come here babe ..... *open arms*


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

aaawwww......wait a sec marco if she don't squeal then what does she do. come on shes gotta do something.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You guys are getting too many kicks out of all this!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You guys are getting too many kicks out of all this!!!


 and your point is?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

she does alot of things


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

marco said:


> she does alot of things


 like what?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

he!l yea i got my fourth skull


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

like stuff thats between me and her...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Id just like to thank my brother for bringing me to this board...I hope he's happy now!!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im glad i met you Karen.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Id just like to thank my brother for bringing me to this board...I hope he's happy now!!!!


 marco is your brother?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

LMAO. no


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

NOO!! STOP JUMPING TO CONCLUSIONS!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

oh gg is going to make a post... lets see what he says. i hope he cloeses this thread


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

oh..ok i was gonna say hat would be pretty digusting if he was. Hey i'll be right back everyone i gotta take care of some buissness.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

piranha 13. you should be tied to a chair naked and burnt with lit ciggerets


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Piranha 13 you swear this is a chatroom!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

ok i'm back and i feel better too.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Hey i'll be right back everyone i gotta take a $hit.


 ...don't tell us that, i dont need to know if you take a $#!T







...as for marco being karen's brother, its not...karen's brother is....................


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

i didn't swear. i properly put it with the dollars sign.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

marco said:


> piranha 13. you should be tied to a chair naked and burnt with lit ciggerets


 better than being burnt with un lit ciggarettes.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

JOHN YOU BETTER NOT!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i know who her brother is.. she doesnt want me to say tho


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You sure you know


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

i'm sure marco does after all the times he's been to your house.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Let me let you in on some geography!! I live in California and he in Canada...NOW HOW EXACTLY do you think hes gonna be at my house all these times that you speak of??


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i think u beat him on that question. he looks stumped. he doesnt know how to answer that. haha nice one hun.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And then you meddling kids call me a post whore and thread wrecker








Amateurs


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

jonas welcome to Karens thread.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

HAHAHA Good one Juda!!
















Im an apprentice[sp?] remember!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lets see if we can get 100 replys on this thread before someone closes it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> HAHAHA Good one Juda!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *in Darth Vader's voice* You do well, my young apprentice. The Force is dtrong in you.... *gasps for air*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> lets see if we can get 100 replys on this thread before someone closes it.


 C'mon Marco, this Piranha-Fury, the Land of the Free


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Land of the Free- That is until Xenon comes!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hes comeing soon.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I guess he don't mind, he's like a fasher to all of us








Í guess he's just glad instead of flaming each other, we just have a lot of fun... And this is the Lounge, for crying out loud, so let us be









btw: Marco, welcome to the exlusive clique of true post whores: five-star....eeeh...skull members


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thanks


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lets have a "FRAT PARTY"!!!.and eveyone can come with the baseball hats from the college that they go to. and thier khaki pants with tucked in t-shirts from the party that they went to last week. and then the guy with the kinda long hair can wip out his guitar and play some white blues. then we can invite some skinny blonde girls,and get a couple kegs of cheep cold ones.....whoa! sounds like a cool party.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

woohoo there is 102 posts in this thread! YEA!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> *in Darth Vader's voice* You do well, my young apprentice. The Force is dtrong in you.... *gasps for air*


 ....*gasps for air*....you are my fasher...*gasps for air*...but you're shwartz isnt as strong as mine


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

john.... your not even literate...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> john.... your not even literate...


 ....do you not grasp the ongoing gag of austin powers and spaceballs?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > *in Darth Vader's voice* You do well, my young apprentice. The Force is dtrong in you.... *gasps for air*
> ...


 Well, let's take a closer look, shall we:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

john...just......no.










stop breathing.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And don't mess with Lord Helmet *wink*










I'm evil, MUHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Let me let you in on some geography!! I live in California and he in Canada...NOW HOW EXACTLY do you think hes gonna be at my house all these times that you speak of??


 i don't know. marco i wasn't stupmed. i wasn't at my computer


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

xenon should make a new site that only a lounge... lol. 
cause this has nothing to do with piranhas


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....come juda, we'll spread the power of the shwartz throughout europe...lint-speed ahead!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No, ludicrous speed ahead


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

and to think this started out talking about what was your favorite flavor ICE CREAM!!! then it went to how much marco likes karen, and wants to get to know her "better" :wink: muahahah! Yea, so much for 100 replies. Last I checked, there was 112. This should make it something like 113 if I did my calculations correctly. Karen, you poor thing... you've become such a post whore...hahahahahhah! ey karen, you should hook up with marco sometime... :angel face:


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> and to think this started out talking about what was your favorite flavor ICE CREAM!!!


 thats the way it goes when us thread wreckers get a thread on our hands.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> Land of the Free- That is until Xenon comes!!!










I only answer to Karen


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Mint chocolate chip with whip cream, cherry and hot fudge.....


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Chocalate moose royal


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I only answer to Karen


do you like karen too?

uh oh marco, you _may_ have some competition here . . .


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

LoL Xenon!!! You only answer to me?!? HA! You barely even talk to me anymore







MEMORIES!!!!







But if you say so, hey Im all up for it!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i think innes has been officially replaced by karen as being the post whore







......im kidding karen...but you got fans...they admire you...as for me, i got someone else to admire...my fasher with the small shwartz..juda


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Rocky road


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I could never replace Innes...hes the one that taught me the skill!! Im still learning, remember Im the apprentice[sp?]


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I could never replace Innes...hes the one that taught me the skill!! Im still learning, remember Im the apprentice[sp?]


Yeah, but you must not get ahead of yourself, you need to post quality posts, and not just some random $hit, also you are too post-slutty for me, flirting with Xenon, Marco, USMC*sPiKeY* and anyone else who wants some.
you see with me, I only flirt with 1 person per thread, so sometimes it is you, sometimes Mika, sometimes KumbiaQueens, and sometimes USMC*sPiKeY*.
But never all of them!

I might give in my title of official post whore soon......the reason being it has changed from posting lots of informative posts, whitty posts and in general having a quality in each and every post, to just posting anything just to get more skulls and a higher post count.
This practice makes the board horrable to read, and takes forever to read through topics, and I suggest that Xenon gets some new mods to close these threads before they get out of hand.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes,

The lounge is a place for people to shoot the sh|t. Personally, I have told people to not heavily moderate this forum because frankly it isnt worth the time, we ould rather moderate the piranha information to ensure those threads, the purpose of this board, do not go off-topic. The lounge is not meant to be a repository for "informative posts" . It is meant to be a place where people can post whatever they want, whenever they want. If you have a major problem with where any of these threads are going.....feel free to start a new one.

-X


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree with you, X, but I also agree with Innes that it seems to get a bit out of control (and I admit I'm guilty as charged







).

Would it be an option to adjust the 'flood control' for this forum (ie. make the waiting time between posting in the Lounge a bit longer, like 2 minutes), so that people (me included) stop posting as much over here as possible... And now it's near impossible to start a serious thread here in the Lounge (I'm mean, there are plenty serious and debatable off-topic items). It's all a bit paradoxically...
But on the other hand, the constant derailing of threads is a result of people enjoying themselves and having a good laugh with the other members. I mean, it only very rarely happens that someone gets flamed or badmouthed...

But I'm confident you'll do what's best for the board, for you have mad skillz


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I mean if people want me to start closing all their stuff, lemme know, I have the ability...just figured I would let everyone use their threads as they please. Maybe I shouldnt allow this anymore ..









Anywayz, enjoy your skulls people.








I am just glad Usmc and KumbiaQueens are co-existing. That one thread was truly ugly.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

please don't get me wrong, I don't want to stop the fun, it is just that yesterday I spent ages reading through pages and pages of "I am your gay farther" & "do you like my cone?" and it was the same jokes over and over and over again, so I created a thread designed for these post whore jokes so I didn't have to do the same today, but instead that thread was the dullest ever, filled with "oh, their is nothing good in this thread" and then I find around 6 threads which were 1/2 page long yesterday and today are 5 pages long.
what is more it is all marco lvs Karen, Karen is *angleface*, Judazzz & USMC*sPiKeY* are related and gay, Piranha 13 is posting everywhere with nothing to say, except "I want to be a post whore" and usually takes 2-3 posts in a row to do that and their is the occasional comment by KumbiaQueens and I really don't understand much of what she is talking about.
I wouldn't much mind if it was funny, of informative or even a good debate, but it is non of these, it was a little funny, but its all the same jokes and it is old already!

I think that the flood control is a bad idea - it will just be irratating

and I don't mean to close all topics which have gone off-topic, but their must be another way. (perhaps a most useless posts poll?)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Thread closed....doo-da doo-da.


----------

